# Natasha Poly - Backstage Gucci and Versace fashion show Fall 2011 (x27)



## Kurupt (9 März 2011)

Thanks to Coco Selly​


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2011)

*AW: Natasha Poly - Backstage Chanel FW 2011 - (x27)*

:thx: dir für die feinen Pics von Natasha


----------



## sanjagl (12 März 2011)

*AW: Natasha Poly - Backstage Chanel FW 2011 - (x27)*

These pictures are from Gucci and Versace fashion show Fall 2011 ,not Chanel


----------



## ilian_g73 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Natasha Poly - Backstage Chanel FW 2011 - (x27)*

grandios, mir gefällt sie


----------



## karsten0264 (4 Sep. 2011)

Superschön - Dankeschön.


----------

